# Holy Fungus



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

dudes...
I come downstairs and I see this poor dwarf cichlid in my other tank have an eye 4 times the size, white and swollen and other white growths on her.
I had bought the fungal cure by I think API its a blue bottle, it said I had to take out the carbon in my aquaclear filters.
but I had to go to school immediately so I didnt have the time, but I HAD TO DO SOMETHING. so I poured in 25 ml cause its a 55 gallon and the solution made the water bight shinny green (just so you can distinguish between what I used and what I didnt.) was this a bad idea?

let me know because one of my piranhas has a little white growth on his right fin and I wanna use the cure in there too.

please help


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Whenever dealing with disease, it is always best to check you water parameters first before attempting to treat. Sounds like your fish has pop eye. This is caused by poor water quality and can usually be resolved by frequent water changes and salt.

If you did not remove your carbon, then the treatment was pointless.

As for your piranha, take a picture first before treating it.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> Whenever dealing with disease, it is always best to check you water parameters first before attempting to treat. Sounds like your fish has pop eye. This is caused by poor water quality and can usually be resolved by frequent water changes and salt.
> 
> If you did not remove your carbon, then the treatment was pointless.
> 
> As for your piranha, take a picture first before treating it.


ill add some salt tonight. could I remove the carbon and put more in? will that be okay?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Test your water parameters first!!! If they aren't perfect, then do a 30-40% water change. Remove your carbon from your filters, it isnt necessary. Then treat with salt.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeahh do not add salt to bad water


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

fish is gone lol she was f*cked

but the water is fine now


----------

